# How do I add an image to my download?



## lkwpeter (Sep 21, 2016)

Hey,

I am really sorry, if this question sounds dumb. But how can I add a preview image as thumbnail to my download?

I couldn't find any button to do this, although I see a lot of other downloads having a thumbnail.

Thanks in advance!

Peter


----------



## Morrus (Sep 21, 2016)

It's slightly broken after the crash. We'll have it fixed soon.


----------



## Vostromo (Sep 27, 2016)

Ah, this answers my question. Any idea when it will be fixed?


----------



## lkwpeter (Sep 27, 2016)

It already has been fixed. Try it. If it doesn't work it is broken again.


----------



## Vostromo (Sep 27, 2016)

I must be terminally dense...i just cannot see how you do it? 
Is it something to do with the upload of files? Is there a how to do guide?


----------



## Vostromo (Sep 28, 2016)

Anyone?


----------



## Morrus (Sep 28, 2016)

Upload an image as one of your files and then check "is thumbnail".


----------

